
How Many People Use Twitter's Own Apps? - johns
http://benjaminmayo.co.uk/how-many-people-use-twitter-s-own-apps
======
cpeterso
> _the results that I collected are from a random sampling of tweets across a
> 9-hour period, approximately 9am to 5.30pm on the 18th July._

9am to 5.30pm in which time zone? That could greatly skew the data. A better
study would be time period that is a multiple of 24 hours.

Day of the week matters, too. People might tweet from the work computers on
weekdays and then tweet from the phones on the weekends.

------
slig
I'm hoping that twitter bans 3rd party clients sooner than later. This,
hopefully, will create enough buzz and momentum for us to move elsewhere.

